# Karpfengewässer Tirol



## forelle2202 (18. August 2008)

Hallo, 

Kann mir jemand ein Teich oder See in Tirol empfehlen, wo man gut auf Karpfen fischen kann ? :q

Danke schon mal im Vorraus :m

Mfg.Patrick.f |wavey:


----------



## bine (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer Tirol*

Mir fällt dazu nur Hofis Angelteich ein. Der ist in der Nähe von Saalfelden (gehört aber glaub ich noch zum Land Salzburg....) |kopfkrat

Karpfenangeln ist dort super!!! |wavey:


----------



## forelle2202 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer Tirol*

Danke schon mal , #6 hat vllt noch jemand ein Tipp für mich? 

mfg.patrick.f


----------



## search (20. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfengewässer Tirol*

Am Reintalersee in Kramsach http://www.pfotographer.com/pages/reintalersee-kramsach.html 
Am Hechtsee oberhalb Kufstein http://www.pfotographer.com/pages/hechtsee_kufstein.html

greez Bernhard


----------



## Fischer95 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfengewässer Tirol*

hi, was gibt es besonderes zu beachten am Reintalersee möchte dort demnächst hin?

mfg fischer95


----------



## rivercarp (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfengewässer Tirol*



search schrieb:


> Am Reintalersee in Kramsach http://www.pfotographer.com/pages/reintalersee-kramsach.html
> Am Hechtsee oberhalb Kufstein http://www.pfotographer.com/pages/hechtsee_kufstein.html
> 
> greez Bernhard




Leider funzen deine Links nicht!


----------



## Fischer95 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfengewässer Tirol*

sie sind leider auch schon fast 3 Jahre alt

mfg fischer95


----------

